

DynamicFusion: Reconstruction and Tracking of Non-Rigid Scenes in Real-Time - timdorr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1eZekcc_lM

======
timdorr
via: [https://code.facebook.com/posts/521270584688278/oculus-
scien...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/521270584688278/oculus-scientist-
wins-computer-vision-award/)

Paper behind this is here: [http://rse-lab.cs.washington.edu/papers/dynamic-
fusion-cvpr-...](http://rse-lab.cs.washington.edu/papers/dynamic-fusion-
cvpr-2015.pdf)

